# Hello noob from MIAMI :)



## makeupaficionad (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

My name is diana..I'm super obsessed with makeup...its more of a passion actually... and have been lurking around for awhile and finally decided to sign up the other day. 

To let u know a little bit about myself I'm 23, and have lived in miami since I was born...
any other miami girls or guys here??

I like to think of myself as a freelance makeup artist lol...I do some bridal and special occasions and looking to learn and venture out to many other things


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Diana...Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## n_c (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## nursee81 (Aug 27, 2009)

HI! I'm I'm in PB.


----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoo-hoo...Miami in the house!! I live in Homestead, work in Doral and grew up in Miami Lakes...lol...so I'm all over the place.  Oh yeah, I also pratically live at the MAC counter in International Mall!!  Welcome...


----------



## makeupaficionad (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Whoo-hoo...Miami in the house!! I live in Homestead, work in Doral and grew up in Miami Lakes...lol...so I'm all over the place. Oh yeah, I also pratically live at the MAC counter in International Mall!! Welcome..._

 


yayyyy! lol I live in pinecrest...work in doral...grew up in kendall...lived in hialeah gardens and miami lakes for awhile lol ...so I've been all over the place too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 being the small world it is we've probably seen eachother at the mac counter in international lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, Diana!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2009)

And MIAMI IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
I'm in NMB so my MAC of choice is the pro store on SoBe or the Aventura MAC


----------



## makeupaficionad (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra, Diana!_

 

thanks! I abuse ellipses too!!!


----------



## makeupaficionad (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_





And MIAMI IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
I'm in NMB so my MAC of choice is the pro store on SoBe or the Aventura MAC_

 


woooohooo thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. we should have SOFLA reunion!! i have a friend who works at the aventura one


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## bebe_tc (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im from Boca Raton ...


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL...Let's do it!  SFla MAC addicts reunion!  I go to the Pro store at SoBe alot too to do my B2M so I can get eyeshadows.  I have a friend that works in the Aventura store too, Kathy.  Is that who you know??  That would be hilarious!


----------



## makeupaficionad (Aug 28, 2009)

lol thats awesome...we should all get together for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the one I know from aventura is christina.


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2009)

Diana!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## shannyn92 (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont know if anyone still checks this but I just came across this - I'm from Miami tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I live in Pembroke Pines but I frequently go up to the aventura counter. We should have a sofla reunion!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Diana! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice to have you aboard!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find tons of inspiration here


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Diana!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Former Miami chica here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diana.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lottascarlatta* 

 
_Former Miami chica here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diana._

 
You did the opposite of what I did... You went to NYC and I came to MIA!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 14, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------

